# My new babies!



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

Everyone, meet Algernon and Little Dumbo! I did the wrong thing and got them out of the feeder rat tank at my local pet store. They were so cute and friendly that I went against my better judgement. But I work just down the hall from exotic animal medicine specialists and I don't mind bugging them, so hopefully we will be ok. Little Dumbo is a hooded Dumbo (no kidding, right?) and I'm not sure what to call Algernon's coloration. I think it's gorgeous though. 

This forum has already been incredibly helpful. I look forward to continuing to learn and make the best home I can for my little ratties!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

You didn't do the wrong thing at all! There's absolutely nothing wrong with feeder bin rats as long as you keep your eyes peeled for illness early on and know the potential risks of bad breeding. You saved those two little guys from a horrible fate (love the names btw) and even though people might say that you're fueling a cruel industry, that industry is going to thrive with or without your $4 (or whatever demeaning price they charge). It's hard to tell from the picture, but Algernon looks like he might end up being a marked siamese (just speculating of course) since his head and rump look darker. A close up picture might help us make a more definite conclusion. Congratulations on your new babies!


----------



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you kksrats! I so appreciate your kind words. 









Here's a closer pic of Algie.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you know approximately how old they are? The colors look Siamese-ish, but he's got a definite cap going on. If he's still relatively young the possibility of his looks changing are quite high. Still looks like he's got some baby fuzz too, so do keep us updated on him and Little Dumbo too!


----------



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm afraid I don't. The girls at the pet store said "weeks to months."  So they didn't know either. I'm not even sure they are from the same litter. My guess is that they are still very young.


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks like my Cricket did when I got her around 6wks ish. She had a cap and a bit of a dark spot on her rump. Within weeks she had various spots come and go and points appear and darken. Now she is a pretty pointed siamese. She came from a feeder bin to, two of ours did if you don't count the babies we got as an "extra" surprise with the second feeder girl. XD just be glad you got boys!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello! Your babies are absolutely beautiful. How are they settling in?


----------



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

Lita said:


> Looks like my Cricket did when I got her around 6wks ish. She had a cap and a bit of a dark spot on her rump. Within weeks she had various spots come and go and points appear and darken. Now she is a pretty pointed siamese. She came from a feeder bin to, two of ours did if you don't count the babies we got as an "extra" surprise with the second feeder girl. XD just be glad you got boys!


Yeeah, I did that on purpose. When I asked if the tanks were divided by sex and the pet shop girls admitted they'd been mixed up and weren't quite sure I decided I would get 2 boys. Thanks for the info on Cricket's coat. I can't wait to see what Algie does. 

PawsandClaws,
They are still fairly nervous but I see a little bit of improvement in their comfort level with us every day. Thank you for asking!


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Congrats on your new babies! They precious, I recently also got two little boys from the pet store. Love them to bits. Love your boys names.


----------



## CCoyle (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you! ;D


----------

